# Overweight ladies and fertility treatment!!!



## BabyBubbles

Hello!

I dont mean to be rude at all but what is everyones experience?

I've finally accepted that I'm not ovulating :cry:

However, doc wont do ANYTHING for me until Ive lost weight. He wants me to have a bmi of 30 (mines 35) before he will give me anything ie clomid.

Is this fair? Im 16st and to get down to bmi 30 ive got to lose 3 stone and its just not coming off. I blame the pcos. Thing is, pcos makes it harder to lose weight, but doc wont give me anything for pcos til ive lost weight!!!! I feel like bopping him hard on the nose.

Ive changed my doc and got an app on 22nd but is she going to say the same thing?

Any experiences would be appreciated xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Hun

Ive had a similar experience, although my GP has been great my FS refused any further tests or help. That was in December 2008 and it took me a year to get round to doing anything about it so I started WW.

Im on metformin which helps but the only way to lose weight is to eat more healthy food.

I hated my FS when he said this me, and in my defence he was not nice about it. But the fact is that for every BMI point you are above 29 you lose 4% of your fertility, losing 10% of your body weight (wherever you start or finish) will kick start your fertility. Its hard to hear but losing weight should help.

Im on WW and ive found it difficult but 19lbs down and my cycles are more regular and im pretty sure i ovulated all on my own this cycle. Although im still not at the point I can go back to the FS!

This is my story, not what you should do if you dont want to.

Sarah


----------



## annmc30

BabyBubbles said:


> Hello!
> 
> I dont mean to be rude at all but what is everyones experience?
> 
> I've finally accepted that I'm not ovulating :cry:
> 
> However, doc wont do ANYTHING for me until Ive lost weight. He wants me to have a bmi of 30 (mines 35) before he will give me anything ie clomid.
> 
> Is this fair? Im 16st and to get down to bmi 30 ive got to lose 3 stone and its just not coming off. I blame the pcos. Thing is, pcos makes it harder to lose weight, but doc wont give me anything for pcos til ive lost weight!!!! I feel like bopping him hard on the nose.
> 
> Ive changed my doc and got an app on 22nd but is she going to say the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Any experiences would be appreciated xxx


hi hun i know how u feel my bmi was 37 it tuck me just over a yr to get down to bmi of 28 with alot of had work n also orilstat off the docs, i to have pcos and underactive thyroide, but u need to lose b4 they give u anything then i was put on metformin and clomid now we havin ivf, hope u get sorted soon


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Ladies,

I have my first gyn appointment at the end of April (don't you just love waiting lists!). I think my weight/BMI will be a massive problem (excuse the pun). My BMI is 38. Although i have all of the symptons of pcos, ive had scan and my ovaries are clear, so at the moment i'm a bit of a mystery to my GP. I'm dreading the appointment and i really don't think they will gove me any fertility help until i have lost weight.

:(


----------



## Blue12

Although I know that many overweight people do get pg. I also know that for ivf in many countries you must have a bmi of 30 and under, so to me that would mean best results at bmi of 30 and under. *I am likely needing ivf - and while my clinic does not have a bmi requirement (because it is private) I am losing weight because there is no way I want to spend the money on ivf for it to not work. And I figure I will be a healthier mom and a better example for my child.

Best wishes.


----------



## NeyNey

I just wanted to add my story. 

I am overweight (Not sure of my BMI but I'm a bigger girl). I tried for over 4 years and was told a lot of times to lose weight and I'll get pregnant (Like it's that easy!) Then I was loosely diagnosed with PCOS and put on metformin which did help me to lose some weight, but I was still overweight. after almost 4 years I got fed up with being switched from drug to drug (did over 12 months of Clomid!) that I demanded a laproscopy and a dye test on my tubes....After this was done turned out I had blocked tubes. So I could have lost all the weight in the world and nothing would have helped me get pregnant.

So we turned to IVF, received an amazing FS and we were blessed to get our BFP first time around and am now almost half way to finally being parents. 

If I never demanded further testing I'm sure they would have just kept fobbing me off with weight being the main cause and putting me on more fertility drugs.

So remember, it's not always the weight that is the cause of the infertility, my tubes didn't block because I'm fat! 

:hugs: Good luck hun


----------



## Honeykiss

It really is a lottery as to whether you are treated initially or not, It also has a lot to do with age.

I have been diagnosed with PCOS for 15 years, I have had four pregnancies all to end in early M/C.

My weight at the moment is around 260lbs but I have been 40lbs heavier.

It may hurt and it is difficult but my advice is please try and lose a bit of weight.

At over 20 stone I did 6 months of clomid and nothing. No BFP for over 4 years and I was half heartedly trying to lose weight but becuase I was having a period every month I felt for sure I was ovulating, even my FF charts show Ovulation.

However PCOS can mean the eggs do not mature as they should and even now at the ripe old age of 39 after managing to lose 3 stone I finally got a BFP unfortunately I M/C at 7 weeks.


I am back at Weight watchers this week and determined to get a bit more weight off, I enjoyed feeling smaller, I felt better in myself and my clothes looked better, the icing on the cake was the BFP but this time it wasn't meant to be. I also have another 3 months of Clomid to try before we may have to move onto IVF.

Get yourself on Metformin, It has to be prescribed by the fertility DR, Make an agreement is you lose a few stone you will be prescribed clomid, after that if you need IVF you will need a BMI of 30 or below. If you are over the age of 35 insist on some sort of treatment, you do not have time to waste.

I wish someone had been firmer with me when I first went to the fertility clinic, I thought I knew best. 

Also a low carb diet is best for PCOS ladies, plus add in some exercise, all I di was walking and I lost 3 stone in 4 months!!

Don't give up hatever you do, and don't get complacent!!

Wendy x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm in the same boat, so I am currently starving myself on the cambridge diet. I've lost 5lbs since monday! I know how hard it is, I have pcos too and also suffer with depression which of course has to go unmedicated as i am TTC. So I naturally take solace in food. I have to survive on about 1200 calories a day to lose weight, any deviation gives me a gain. So Cambridge is perfect at the moment because I just don't eat.


----------



## Blue12

Like NeyNey I have other fertility issues preventing me and not necessarily the weight - but less weight is better for the body - and although I have always known that (lol) losing it is very hard to do. 

Best wishes everyone


----------



## Snugggs

I know weight doesn't help fertility issues, but it's a real shame that Dr's are able and willing to to blame weight for every little blip within our health without even so much of an investigation.

Just going a little off the fertility thing, my mom is a larger lady and at 46yrs old is crippled with arthritis. The Dr's instantly told her it was her weight and if she lost it she would be fine. After a battle to get a second opinion we actually discovered that she has a genetic disorder that affects your bone growth in your teens, but is not discovered until later in life as the bones age.

Just goes to show how medicine has become "lazy".


----------



## Blooming

Hi Gals,
I know losing weight is tough, but just stay focus and think of the reward - a healthier you and of course our aim is to get a little bundle of joy at the end of all these.

I am not good with such diet cos it makes me feel very deprive and on bad days, I'll just gorge myself with food which totally wipe out my efforts.

I prefer to eat in moderation and slot in a bit of exercise now and again. If you don't fancy going to the gym or going out in the cold, it may be useful to try a bit of workout at home. Get some exercise DVD that you can watch and follow at your own time and pace at home or get a portable step up machine that you can work on while you watch tele. Better still, get your OH to motivate you or work out with you. It is always easier when you have someone to nudge you every now and again.


----------



## Mrs&Mr

hiya, im on orlistat, prescribed by my doctor and in the first week ive lost 6lbs! it does work (if u eat the right thing) it isnt the nicest way to lose weight but hey it does the trick. i cant stand doctors if ive got a cold its bcoz im fat lol it just seems they wont look at you twice unless ur in a "normal" weight range. 
i hope this helps. :hugs: xx


----------



## Kitty23

My gp referred me to a fertility specialist after 2 years of trying and being diagnosed with pcos. They were refusing to treat me unless I got my bmi down to a healthy range would would have meant losing 10 stone :dohh: so I took matters into my own hands and now I'm expecting twins xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun,

You aren't alone :hugs:

I had a BMI of 38 last year and was told that we needed IVF and couldn't start treatment until i was under 30. I felt angry as there were plenty of girls 'fatter' than me who fell naturally and i felt i was being penalised.

I've lost over 3st now and have started my IVF cycle.

Yes sometimes weight can affect fertility - both under and over weight but it's not always the case. One thing i can say for sure is that i feel so much better for losing the weight - i didn't realise how crap i felt until i lost it. Now when i get that :bfp: and put on a bit of baby weight - i know that the pregnancy will be a lot easier and so will be my coping mechanism after i give birth - i'll be more mobile for starters!! I also feel more confident that i have made adequate changes to help my chances of conception and lessen the chance of miscarriage.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## luvmeirahbug

BabyBubbles said:


> Hello!
> 
> I dont mean to be rude at all but what is everyones experience?
> 
> I've finally accepted that I'm not ovulating :cry:
> 
> However, doc wont do ANYTHING for me until Ive lost weight. He wants me to have a bmi of 30 (mines 35) before he will give me anything ie clomid.
> 
> Is this fair? Im 16st and to get down to bmi 30 ive got to lose 3 stone and its just not coming off. I blame the pcos. Thing is, pcos makes it harder to lose weight, but doc wont give me anything for pcos til ive lost weight!!!! I feel like bopping him hard on the nose.
> 
> Ive changed my doc and got an app on 22nd but is she going to say the same thing?
> 
> Any experiences would be appreciated xxx

Hi hun,

You should really try the Metformin. My doc told me I had to lose weight too but also prescribed the Met for me. The s/e were so bad at first I thought I'd never stick to it but once I did, I was greatly rewarded. I started at 181 and now I'm 154 without any exercising or dieting!! The thing about PCOS is you are insulin resistant and your body turns the carbs and fat you consume into excess sugar which turns into body fat. This makes it increasingly harder to lose the weight even with exercising and dieting alone. IT IS NOT YOUR FAULT!!! It's a vicious cycle, that you definitely need Metformin help to get out of. I would definitely ask your new doc about the Met. And if she says the same thing, I would keep trying until I found someone that was willing to try it.


----------



## VickyLou

Hi hun your not on your own, as you can see theres alot of girls in the same situation.

My doc referred me to Fertility clinic in 2007. Alls i got from them is you need to lose weight before we will help you. Every six months i went back and hadnt lost enough weight for them to treat me. The specialist was not very nice, he told me i was fat and needed to go on the lettuce and water diet. (cheeky sod) 
I made a compaint about him and told them i wanted a new specialist. After nearly 3 years of trying and going to the clinic i finally got a specialist who understood and she made a deal with me. I had to lose 5% (about 1 stone) of my body weight in 3 months and she would prescibe clomid for me. I managed this by doing the atkins diet for just 3 weeks, i lost 20lbs but it made me sick so i came off it. 

My BMI is 40, i have pcos and have been taking metformin since i was 17 im now 22 i dont think its done much for me to be honest but ive just upped my dose to 850mg 3x aday so hopefully this will help. I dont think the clomid will work cause of my weight but the weight doesnt want to shift anymore.

Theres always girls here for support hun.

Good luck on your journey of losing weight. 

xx


----------



## annmc30

ive had to come off metformin and orilstat with me starting my ivf but im seeing the weight pile bck on im felling so depressed at the minute im on synarel at the minute which is giving me headaches aswell ive put 6lb on in a month just keep thinking its gona b worth it when i get my bfp at the end of april


----------



## RubyRainbows

I guess i was lucky -- my fertility doctor didn't make a big deal about my weight. I am quite overweight & was dreading what she would say. She just rec'd that i try to lose at least 10% of my weight & said this would significantly help with fertility. But she certainly didn't say she wouldn't work with me!

My blood work showed insulin resistance though so now she prescribed Metformin. She wants me to take the pills & work on losing weight before giving me the clomid. If my insulin level normalizes, she said maybe by June she would give me clomid.

I am finding it so hard to stay on track & eat healthy though!


----------



## hughess7

Hi all

I know how you all feel! I have been trying for a baby for a year and a half nearly, planned for 3 months longer than that. I have rheumatoid arthritis (RA) and I had to come off my drugs at least 3 months before trying to conceive. Since coming off the drugs I have been suffering with my RA and its getting progressively worse. In turn I went from a size 14 (not been slim since late teens, always fought against my weight) to a size 18 from lack of exercise, ok comfort eating due to pain etc too I admit ;-). But mostly lack of exercise from being too tired more often than just in pain. Prior to this I was playing squash, netball and hockey each week, exercising about 5-6 days out of 7. For months I didn't do anything and the weight piled on :-(. I had 4 courses of clomid with a BMI of 35/36 at my local hospitals fertility clinic. Then late Feb I had my tubes tested, all ok luckily. But early May the doc told me no more treatment unless I reduce my BMI to 30 or below. I was devestated as I am 39 in August and I know they won't treat you either if you hit 40!! 

I have been on a very healthy diet since and got my BMI down to about 33. It is extremely hard for me to lose weight and I can only do so by cutting out anything bad for you. I am having my thyroid tested again, results tomoz - but it comes back normal usually. A nutritionist said I might be insulin resistant as I carry weight more around my middle. The GP won't give me any diet drugs etc because I'm trying to conceive and if I don't lose weight within 6 months the hospital will sign me off and I will have to start the whole process back with my GP.

Basically a vicious circle :-(.

I'm not giving up, trying hard to shift the rest of the weight, even running a bit again if I'm not too tired or in pain. So keep trying girls!!! Hopefully we'll get there eventually...


----------



## DragonMummy

My BMI is 32, my PCT require it to be under 29. I was advised to lose weight before any treatment. However my consultant DOES have common sense and knows that the PCOS makes me put on weight and prevents me from losing it so she just cracked on anyway and gave me clomid. My GP didn't even question my weight and referred me immediately. x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm dreading if I get referred to a fertility specialist. I just have this bad feeling they will take one look at me and tell me to walk back out of the door. My bmi is over 50 :blush: :cry: I'm trying to lose weight, but it just seems so impossible :cry: I watch what I eat, I run around with my Mum's dogs each day, run in the swimming pool because of the resistance of the water, but it doesn't seem to be coming off at all :(

I know I NEED to lose this weight, just wish I knew how :cry:


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Just thought I'd stop in and say hi. I've just started trying to shift a couple of stone before our ICSI treatment. We should be able to start September time if I have lost the weight so thought it would be good to be in a group where we can support each other

Deb xx


----------

